# AC #6 Switch?



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

I went and orrdered a few switches the other day and while looking through several sites, I saw this next to the #6 switch I ordered
"PARALLEL SWITCH ADAPTER FOR #6 SWITCH"
All there is, is a photo and the name of the part. To me it looks like a regular piece of track but off of just one photo I can't tell

Can any one tell me what it is and how it is used?

Thanks


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

That is a specific piece of track to bring the siding back parallel with the main. It is NOT a regular piece of track. I know, I had to replace one for a fellow club member (bad clumbsy). 

Bob C.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can make your own and save a bunch of $ that they charge for this. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

For the #6 parallel you get 2 pieces of track. One which is essentially the other half of the curve and a 6" straight piece. Without the 6" straight the resultant siding is too close to the mainline. 

You can make one from any 2 foot or longer piece of track if you have a decent rail bender (like Train-Li). 

Tom


----------

